

Keyboard-driven Window Management in OS X - zacharypinter
http://zacharypinter.com/2009/06/15/keyboard-driven-window-management-in-osx.html

======
kevbin
Maybe OS X 10.7 will ship with XMonad's tiling integrated into WindowServer :)

~~~
cliffdickerson
That would be the single best thing to happen to my computing environment
ever.

